# ما هي الجلجثة؟؟



## اسحاق الباحث (11 أبريل 2008)

سلام ونعمة لكم جميعا: 
مررت بهذه الكلمة في موضوع عن الصليب ورمزيته: الجلجثة؟ 
وفيه سؤال آخر لو سمحتم: هل هناك أنواع للصلبان، لأني اذكر اني مرة سمعت ان فيه صليب قبطي مثلا يختلف في الشكل عن الصلبان الآخرى.


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ما هي الجلجثة؟؟*

*الجلجثة معناها الجمجمة و هو اسم طريق في القدس وهو الطريق اللي مشي فية يسوع شايل الصليب على كتفة لحد موصل لموقع الصلب*

*اما بالنسبة للسؤال التاني هو الصليب واحد مافيش اختلاف فية*

*بس شكل الزخرفة هو اللي يختلف لان الصليب القبطي لية زخارف مميزة زي كدا مثلآ*


----------



## اسحاق الباحث (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ما هي الجلجثة؟؟*

شكرا أختي الفاضلة فراشة على تعبك. وفعلا الصليب عند البعض جهالة، لكنه عند المخلصين قوة الله. أنا فكرت السؤال صعب أو مفيش حد عارف الإجابة لأني سألته من امبارح.


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ما هي الجلجثة؟؟*

*لا ابدا السؤال ساهل بس يمكن محدش انتبة لية*​


----------



## Twin (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ما هي الجلجثة؟؟*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخي أسحاق*

*الجلجثة هو الموضوع الذي صلب فيه السيد المسيح وفي العبرية تنطق جمجمة وهو جبل صغير خارج أورشليم *
*وهو الأن يوجد به مكان الصليب كنيسة الصليب*

*أما عن شكل الصليب فهو واحد +*
*ولا أختلاف جوهري بين الصلبان ولكن الأختلاف في طبيعة الفنون*
*فالفن القبطي يختلف عن البيظنطي عن اليوناني وهكذا*
*فالأختلافات في الزخارف فقط*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## My Rock (17 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ما هي الجلجثة؟؟*

الشواهد الكتابية لكلمة الجلجثة:


 متى الأصحاح 27 العدد 33 وَلَمَّا أَتَوْا إِلَى مَوْضِعٍ يُقَالُ لَهُ جُلْجُثَةُ وَهُوَ الْمُسَمَّى «مَوْضِعَ الْجُمْجُمَةِ» 




 مرقس الأصحاح 15 العدد 22 وَجَاءُوا بِهِ إِلَى مَوْضِعِ «جُلْجُثَةَ» الَّذِي تَفْسِيرُهُ مَوْضِعُ «جُمْجُمَةٍ». 




 يوحنا الأصحاح 19 العدد 17 فَخَرَجَ وَهُوَ حَامِلٌ صَلِيبَهُ إِلَى الْمَوْضِعِ الَّذِي يُقَالُ لَهُ «مَوْضِعُ الْجُمْجُمَةِ» وَيُقَالُ لَهُ بِالْعِبْرَانِيَّةِ «جُلْجُثَةُ»


----------



## مخالب النمر (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ما هي الجلجثة؟؟*

السلام على من اتبع الهدى اما بعد 
اشكر كل من ساهم فى هذا الموضوع بجديد انا مسلم ولكن كان من الممكن ان اعرف نفسى فى قسم تانى لكن دقق شوية فى الكلام الشبح العربى الذى تم فصلة من قبل ادارة المنتدى لسبب تافة لكن مش مهم المهم انا عند وعدى موضوعى الجاى هيهز المنتدى كلة سلامى للابطال


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ما هي الجلجثة؟؟*

الأخ الفاضل / مخالب النمر
+++ ليتك تتخلى عن مخالب النمر ، وتهتم بالأكثر بفكرك الإنسانى ، الذى هو أثمن ما نملكه فى الحياة كلها .
+++ يا أخى الفاضل ، نحن لسنا فى معركة ، تحتاج لمخالب ، أو لمصارعين -- كالذين تدعوهم بالأبطال -- بل نحن فى حوار راقى ، يهدف للحقيقة المجرَّدة ، بغض النظر عمَّن يقتنيها ، فنحن عبيد للحق ، وخدّام للحق .


----------



## مخالب النمر (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ما هي الجلجثة؟؟*

السلام على من اتبع الهدى وخشى الرحمن 
انا لم اقصد شى من هذا القبيل لقد فهمت قصدى خطا ولكنى كنت ادعو صديقى لدخول فى صميم الموضوع لكى نستطيع المشاركة فية ولكنى ادعوك لتكون اول من يشاركنى فى نفى الهوية السيد المسيح من داخل الانجيل واريد مشاركتك صدقنى الموضوع اللى هنزللة هيبقى اقوى موضوع نزل فى المنتدى من حيث الاهمية والمكان انا دارس لانجيل بكافة طبعاتة انتظر مشاركتك قريبا عندما انزل بة 
اخوك مخالب النمر


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ما هي الجلجثة؟؟*

الأخ الفاضل / مخالب النمر
+++ صدقنى إذا قلت لك : إنه يستحيل معرفة المسيح بدون المسيح ، بل سيظل الأمر محصوراً فى مجادلات لا تخلو من القفز فوق عصب الأمر ، إلى فرعيات لا نهاية لها .
+++ إن كنت تبحث عن الحق ، إبحث عن الأصل ، عن الشخصية الأولى ، وأهم ما فيها ، هو أخلاقياتها هى .
+++ وبخلاف ذلك ، فإن الأمر لن يعدو أن يكون معركة كلامية ، وخطف كلمة من هنا ومن هناك ، وإدعاءات وتلفيقات ، وإستعانة بمبدأ الغاية تبرر الوسيلة ..... إلخ .
+++ إذن ، عن الأصل إسأل ، إن كنت جاداً . + فمثلاً : الأصل عندنا نحن ، هو المسيح ، فإسأل عنه ، وقارنه بسواه .


----------



## مخالب النمر (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ما هي الجلجثة؟؟*

الاخ الفاضل مكرم 

مامعنى انك لم تعرف المسيح دون المسيح اتقصد ان اكون مسيحيا يا ممكن بس اثبت صدقك ممكن ساعتة اغير لكن اللى انت بتتكلم عنة ان شاء اللة هيكون من داخل الكتاب المقدس وسوف اثبت لك ذللك عن قريب وشكرا للك


----------



## اسحاق الباحث (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ما هي الجلجثة؟؟*

يا أخي مخالب النمر، على مدى قرون طويلة درس غيرك الكثير الإنجيل وفي النهاية لم تهتز المسيحية ولا شيء وظل المؤمنين بها كما هم على إيمانهم، بل ويعتنقها الكثير من الأديان الأخرى. وبعدين ما تكونش محموء كده اللي يشوفك فعلا يقول داخل مصارعة أو حرب مثلا. يعني ايه هتهز المنتدى يعني مثلا لو كل أعضاء المنتدى اقتنعوا بموضوعك اللي هتحطوا هل يعني ده هيأثر في المسيحية. الأديان أكبر من الأفراد يجب ان تعرف ذلك جيدا. ولا أظنك هتأتي بشي جديد أبدا، غالبا ستكرر ما قاله أو يقوله غيرك.  
لا تضيع وقتك في الجدل، ووفر مخالب النمر لشيء يفيد البشرية أحسن. وبعدين لو عايز تؤمن بألوهية المسيح، آمن، مش عايز يبقى خلاص ما حدش غصبك على حاجة.


----------



## مخالب النمر (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ما هي الجلجثة؟؟*

يا اخى الكريم الصبر انة مفتاح الفرج اصبر ولا تستعجل الصبر حلو انا راجع بس انت كدة بدات الخوف وحرب الاعصاب متنفعش معاى 
سلامى ليك


----------



## استفانوس (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ما هي الجلجثة؟؟*



مخالب النمر قال:


> يا اخى الكريم الصبر انة مفتاح الفرج اصبر ولا تستعجل الصبر حلو انا راجع بس انت كدة بدات الخوف وحرب الاعصاب متنفعش معاى
> سلامى ليك


اخي المسلم 
بلاش هذا الاسلوب عندك حاجة تريد ان تسال عنها تفضل


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (19 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ما هي الجلجثة؟؟*

الأخ الفاضل / مخالب النمر
+++ سيادتك تقول ( مامعنى انك لم تعرف المسيح دون المسيح اتقصد ان اكون مسيحيا  ))
+++ لا يا سيدى الفاضل ، لا أقصد ذلك ، بل أقصد أنك لن تعرفه بدون أن تتعرف عليه ، وذلك لا يمكن حدوثه بدون مساعدته ، بأن يكشف ذاته .
+++ ويمكن تشبيه ذلك بمعرفتك بأى إنسان غريب عنك ، فإنك لن تعرفه حق المعرفة إلاَّ بعد أن تتعامل معه -- وليس بمجرد السماع عنه -- فإن معاملة الشخص هى التى تكشف حقيقته . ++ وهذا لن يحدث إلاَّ بعد أن يقبل أن تتعامل معه . ++ وهكذا ، فإن ذلك الشخص هو الذى يعطيك الفرصة لتعرفه حق المعرفة ، بموافقته على كشف مكنونات نفسه لك ، ومعاينتك لتصرفاته المختلفة ، من خلال التعامل المباشر معه .
++++ هكذا أيضاً المسيح ، لا يمكن معرفته حق المعرفة بمجرد القراءة عنه فقط ، بل يجب التعامل المباشر معه .
++++ وهو يرحب جداً بذلك ، للجميع بلا إستثناء ، لأنه يحب الجميع .
++++ وهو قادر على الإستماع والإجابة ، هو وعد بذلك ، ونحن نختبر ذلك عملياً ، لذلك نثق أنه يسمعنا ويجيب على أسئلتنا ، فإنه حيٌّ .
++++ هذا ماكنت أقصده .


----------

